# East Park or Oaks Park Reservoir?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone ever fish these reservoirs near Vernal? I want to say when I was a kid my uncle took me camping at East Park reservoir and it was fun camping cause you could stay right by the lake. Fishing back then (15-20 years ago) wasn't that great and the size weren't all that but I remember having a blast camping there.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

I've never fished them but I know a few folks who have and they seem fairly popular. High Uinta Scout camp is at Oaks Park and the DWR takes the kids out during that camp to help them with their fishing merit badge and the boys usually catch a few.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

East Park gets a lot a fishing pressure every summer.
It's a put and take reservoir that is stocked often. Most trout are small but you will get one in the 15" range once in a while. It's a beautiful place and worth spending some time at.


----------

